# Unreal Irc Server



## Lego (Mar 27, 2009)

So, I was able to completely install Unreal IRC server fine. Im even connected to in and in a channel I made.. But I am "+o Lego" instead of "~ Lego" and when I "/oper Lego Password" it says I have No O-Lines for your host. And I can't Use and Admin commands only Op commands.  What Have I done wrong? 

Would you like to see the full config file(unrealircd.conf)? or just specific sections?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 28, 2009)

Not sure about the unreal irc server but on an IRC server I've got running (overnet) you need to add a line to the config file. The O-lines define who's an IRCop.

They look like this:

```
O:<ipaddr>:<encrypted password>:<nick>::10
```

No O-lines for your host means the IP address (or hostname) isn't the same as the one you have. You can have multiple O-lines, each with a different IP address or hostname.


----------



## Lego (Mar 28, 2009)

```
/*
 * NEW: oper {}
 * OLD: O:Line
 * Defines an IRC Operator
 * IRC operators are there to keep sanity to the server and usually keep it
 * maintained and connected to the network.
 * The syntax is as follows:
 * oper (login) {
 *     class (class to put them in, if different from I, moves them to new
 *                class);
 *     from {
 *        userhost (ident@host);
 *        userhost (ident@host);
 *     };
 *     flags
 *     {
 *       (flags here*);
 *     };
 *     OR
 *     flags "old type flags, like OAaRD";
 * };
 */
```


```
/* For a list of oper flags, see doc/unreal32docs.html#operblock
 * [HIGHLY recommended to read]
 */

oper (Lego) {
        class           clients;
        from {
                userhost Lego@blurr-ink.com;
        };
        password "PASSWORDHERE!!!!!";
        flags
        {
                netadmin;
                can_zline;
                can_gzline;
                can_gkline;
                global;
        };
};
```

it should be working... shouldn't it?


----------



## gelraen (Mar 29, 2009)

Lego said:
			
		

> So, I was able to completely install Unreal IRC server fine. Im even connected to in and in a channel I made.. But I am "+o Lego" instead of "~ Lego" and when I "/oper Lego Password" it says I have No O-Lines for your host. And I can't Use and Admin commands only Op commands.  What Have I done wrong?
> 
> Would you like to see the full config file(unrealircd.conf)? or just specific sections?



+aq are additional channel modes that are not described in RFC, and they may disabled while compiling unrealircd (check `make config -C /usr/ports/irc/unreal` for PREFIXAQ option)

About /oper.
Your user/host seen by server doesn't match one described in oper {} block, you can check it with /whois Lego


----------



## Lego (Mar 29, 2009)

Ok, I fixed the Oper block and it says Im an Network administrator and it says Im an Operator when I /oper (Lego) Password, but I can' do anything... like anything that I couldn't have done without oper status... Like give myself Op status in a channel.. like Die or restart/reboot not sure which it is...


----------



## Lego (Mar 29, 2009)

```
Lego is Lego@blurr-7FE5C059.home.cgocable.net * Dan Champagne
Lego is using modes +iowghaAsxN +kcfvGqso
Lego is connecting from *@d57-241-122.home.cgocable.net 24.57.241.122
Lego on #opers @#dto 
Lego using irc.blurr-ink.com Blurr-ink.com IRC Server
Lego is a Network Administrator
Lego is available for help.
Lego has been idle 15mins 49secs, signed on Sun Mar 29 14:59:14
lego End of /WHOIS list.
```


```
/mode #opers +o Lego
* Lego: you're not channel operator
```

I was @Lego when I created that room, had a friend join and then when I left and rejoined I didn't have Op status anymore and can't get it back.. but I should be able to being the server owner...shouldn't I?


----------



## gelraen (Mar 31, 2009)

Read http://www.unrealircd.com/files/docs/unreal32docs.html#operblock
There are separate privileges for restarting server and operoverride, you must specify them explicticly. Also, it's better to use irc services (like irc/anope) for owning channels than just operoverride.


----------



## Lego (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks! that worked perfect.. Oper block was working.. I just had to add the right priveledges.. 

Now I can't get anope to talk to the irc server.. one of the two doesn't want to talk to the other :S LOL (Im a tad confused with the link blocks)


----------

